# Pigeon Forge, TN



## rapmarks (May 1, 2015)

staying a week st Sunset Ridge.  
suggestions for must do's, restaurants, etc.
any discount sources for Dollywood or any shows ?

also, driving to Chicago from there and have extra nights, suggestions for things to stop and see or do on the way to Chicago?


----------



## DianneL (May 1, 2015)

*Suggestions*

Eat at The Old Mill. Large portions. We split an entree. Also Mel's Diner for burgers, banana split, milk shakes. And The Apple Barn is a good place to eat. If you enjoy shows, the show at Smokey Mountain Opry is always good. Good shopping at Tanger Outlet Mall. Good hiking in Smokey Mountain National Park. Also the drive through the park is very scenic. The area is beautiful. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2015)

Cades Cove, in the National Park, is a nice 11 mile drive through a valley. Near there is the Smokey Mtn Heritage Center, which has some excellent live music. Check their website.

Paula Deen just opened a new restaurant. Haven't tried it yet. It is in a new area with a giant ferris wheel and several other restaurants. We also enjoy eating at the Apple Barn mentioned above. It is cheaper to go for lunch on weekdays. If you don't want to dine there, you should at least stop by the gift shop for fried apple pies or apple donuts. They have a nice ice cream shop, too.

Dollywood is doing a lot of give-ways this year because of their 30th anniversary. They gave an amazing price package to everyone attending Dolly's homecoming event last week. Wish I had been there.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (May 3, 2015)

thank you both
mapquest brings us up Rt 75 from Florida to Hwy 40 and East to Seiverville, is that the best way to go?


----------



## rod (May 4, 2015)

Great Smoky Mountains National Park:
- go hiking and/or picnicking
- Drive Little River Road and Laurel Creek Road from Gatlinburg to Cades Cove
- Cades Cove
- Clingmans Dome (very easy hike on a paved trail from parking lot to peak)
- Drive Newfound Gap Road from Gatlinburg across the park to Cherokee
- Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail

Shows:
- There are several theaters in Sevierville, Pigeon Forge, and Gatlinburg with a wide variety of shows, not just country music.  You should be able to find at least one that suits your taste.

Shopping:
- As mentioned in another post, the Tanger Outlet Mall in Sevierville is a good place to shop.

Dining:
- The Old Mill Restaurant in Pigeon Forge
- The Applewood Farmhouse Restaurant in Sevierville
- The Applewood Grille in Sevierville

Attractions:
- Dollywood theme park
- Dollywood's Splash Country water park
- Aquarium of the Smokies


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> thank you both
> mapquest brings us up Rt 75 from Florida to Hwy 40 and East to Seiverville, is that the best way to go?



Depends on how crowded it is. We typically go Chapman Hwy from downtown Knoxville if we know traffic will be bad. That road is a little dangerous, but more scenic and at least it moves.

In addition to the usual tourist traffic, they are also redoing the Sevierville exit from I-40. We were there one day when there was an officer directing traffic and keeping it moving, but I don't know if you can count on it.

You could also take the scenic route from Maryville, cutting across at Townsend or going on up to Cades Cove and then over. Either way would be a little slow, but scenic.

It is always a crap shoot up there. I hate sitting in traffic.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (May 4, 2015)

Sheila, how do you get to Maryville if coming from the south (sw Florida)


----------



## Cheapseater (May 4, 2015)

*South to Maryville*

Couple of options depending upon the time you wish to utilize to get to Maryville.
First, the most direct option is to exit off of I-75  at Exit 81 and then go North (or towards the East) by turning right off of the exit. This is Hwy 321 which will take you directly into Maryville. It is about a 20 mile drive, scenic and over the Tennessee River at Fort Loudon Dam.

Option 2- Exit I-75 at Exit 20 at the first Cleveland exit, take the highway east to Hwy 64 to Ocoee then take Hwy 411 north directly into Maryville. This is a scenic route that will take you about 2 hours to go about 80 miles.

There are numerous other options simply by taking an exit off of I75 to the east to Hwy 411. All are pretty scenic in that it is local and in the mountains, rivers and valleys of East Tennessee.

Welcome to East Tennessee. Hope that this helps.


----------



## rapmarks (May 4, 2015)

thanks   I found an old map and can see the routes.    we will decide when we get closer.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 7, 2015)

Cheapseater said:


> Couple of options depending upon the time you wish to utilize to get to Maryville.
> First, the most direct option is to exit off of I-75  at Exit 81 and then go North (or towards the East) by turning right off of the exit. This is Hwy 321 which will take you directly into Maryville. It is about a 20 mile drive, scenic and over the Tennessee River at Fort Loudon Dam.
> 
> Option 2- Exit I-75 at Exit 20 at the first Cleveland exit, take the highway east to Hwy 64 to Ocoee then take Hwy 411 north directly into Maryville. This is a scenic route that will take you about 2 hours to go about 80 miles.
> ...



Quickest, simplest is probably go to Knoxville and take I-140 over. About 15 minutes from I 40/75. I enjoy coming up 411 instead of 75 when I'm not in a hurry. Lots of fun little towns to pass through. I sometimes jump on down in Georgia. Can't recall the name of the town. My husband prefers the Interstate speeds though.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (May 7, 2015)

plans up in air just released from hospital, possible heart attack.  this time I went to ER and hospital before my timeshare check in instead of during my timeshare stay.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear, hope and pray that you are doing better!


----------



## rapmarks (May 8, 2015)

our exchange is available this weekend, if anyone is near enough to use it.


----------



## silentg (May 8, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sandy (May 8, 2015)

*Maybe post this on distress board*



rapmarks said:


> our exchange is available this weekend, if anyone is near enough to use it.



Hopefully somebody may be able to stay for at least a few days. I do hope you get better.


----------



## rapmarks (May 8, 2015)

we might get the last three days, if I can travel


----------



## shellmo1 (May 8, 2015)

*Tree Tops?*

Sheila, it appears you own at Tree Tops?  We are checking in there next Fri. for our first trip to the Smoky Mountains.  We are 58 yrs. old.  We are traveling as a couple, no kids.  We exchanged for a 1 bedroom.  Any suggestions on where in the resort we should ask to stay (if that is even an option?)  Will the pool be open yet (May 15 to 22)? What is nearby?  We will spend most of our week in the Nat'l Park, with a day in Gatlinburg, and a day in Pigeon Forge.  Does this sound wise?  We are not into theme parks, so no Dollywood for us.  We live in MO. and go to Branson, so similar shows are not for us either.  We will be doing a lot of cooking but will eat out several meals.  I will look into the Apple Barn place,  any other great places near Tree Tops?  Thanks in advance!!

Michelle










sfwilshire said:


> Cades Cove, in the National Park, is a nice 11 mile drive through a valley. Near there is the Smokey Mtn Heritage Center, which has some excellent live music. Check their website.
> 
> Paula Deen just opened a new restaurant. Haven't tried it yet. It is in a new area with a giant ferris wheel and several other restaurants. We also enjoy eating at the Apple Barn mentioned above. It is cheaper to go for lunch on weekdays. If you don't want to dine there, you should at least stop by the gift shop for fried apple pies or apple donuts. They have a nice ice cream shop, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwilshire (May 11, 2015)

Michelle,

Sorry to say I can't be too much help to you. I bought at the resort to trade back in the 90s and have stayed a total of one night there. My daughter wanted to go there with friends for her 16th birthday, so I booked a bonus night. She's 29 now. I have been up a few times for an afternoon since my neighbor owns there and uses her week some years. The pedestal units are the best, but they are 2-br with a loft. Otherwise, I have no real suggestions. The people there are super nice, so will be happy to help. Be sure to attend the covered dish dinner if they still have it scheduled.

The resort is in a very nice area with lots of trees and streams. It is up a hill from the main part of town and I don't recall a whole lot close by (but it has been at least a decade since I've been there). I believe a short walk gets you to a trolley stop.

Unless you're going to Pigeon Forge for outlet shopping or to eat at the Apple Barn, I wouldn't waste my time. Totally tourist trap. Dollywood is actually pretty cool even if you don't care for theme parks. I enjoy their shows, but I see you get a lot of that in Branson. I will probably be up there a couple of times for the Bluegrass and BBQ event, but I think it starts the day after you leave. My husband and son will play there the 28th with their band.

Sevierville has a free outdoor concert and big BBQ event the 15th and 16th. We have been there a few years and it is well worth the drive. Google BBQ and Bluegrass Sevierville for details. They always have a couple of well respected bands and a lot of good local talent.

I haven't driven on up to Gatlinburg since my oldest kids were in high school (now ages 29 and 27). Too touristy for me. If I did go up there, I'd probably hit the Old Smokey Distillery. Even if you're not a drinker (I'm not) they sell food items with moonshine bases, such as apple butter, picked beans, etc. I ran into them at an event and have wanted some of those foods for gifts, but they are not available any closer to home.

Sorry I couldn't be more help. Enjoy your visit to our area.

Sheila


----------



## Cheapseater (May 11, 2015)

*Tree Tops*

Tree Tops is a very good ts that reinvests it's fees into the property and the wonderful folks that serve the owners and visitors. You will enjoy much about your visit.

First, generally speaking, if a ts trade, then the unit that you traded for is the unit that you are assigned to. Most of the 1 br condos are one level but there are a few that are townhome type floor-plans. There are a very few one bedroom efficiencies. 

There are 3 outdoor pools and one indoor pool at the property and the pools should be open by now. The Roaring Fork stream runs thorough the property and provides much enjoyment as you can hear it from most condos and several buildings such as buildings 5 and 7 are on the stream. The stream actually comes out of the National Park as the property is located on the boundary of the GSMNP. There are nice gas grills, picnic tables, fire pit, benches and swings about the property. We often have prepared our meals in the condo or using the grills. 

The staff at TTR are very nice and quick to respond to any issues that you may have. Buildings 4, 5,6, 7, 8 and 9 all have elevators for use. The remainder have stairs but no more than 3 stories to walk.

You can park close to your condo and there are several parking lots underneath the condos. The condos are updated and in great shape with flat screen tvs, good efficient heating and air if the open doors and windows do not work for you. 

TTR has an active manager of the resort with numerous get togethers and discounted tickets and maybe a free ticket. We have never attended any during the past many years but we are aware of the benefits. We generally know where we are going and what we are planning for each trip so we never experienced the get togethers. There is a computer hook up as well as wireless that works very well. The gameroom has a host in building 9.

TTR is located off of Roaring Fork Road and you are very close to downtown, a long walk for sure, but nonetheless close to downtown Gatlinburg but yet you feel so removed from all the traffic and people. Essentially the TTR is located off of Hwy 321 north of downtown Gatlinburg. There are several dining venues located on Hwy 321. Try the Mountain Lodge for breakfast. There is a Food City to do any food shopping. You are also close to the Crafts area.

Overall, we have really enjoyed our years at TTR as our family has enjoying driving the short distance and staying during all seasons but summer as we leave summer to the tourists.  

Recommend the Roaring Fork Motor Trail thru the GSMNP. There are several hikes, both long and short, off of the drive. Take in the homesteads and maybe even a picnic. Once you exit the GSMNP Roaring Fork Motor Trail you come out at Tree Tops Resort.
Recommend Clingmans Dome, Cades Cove and Greenbrier areas of the Park. Take the river road to Cades Cove and Townsend. Stop at the Falls and the picnic area to enjoy a nice daycamp area. Go to the NE section of the GSMNP for the elk at Cataloochee. You can stop to take in Waynesville and Sylvia for several nice dining options and shopping.

Many also like The Alamo for dining and it is located very near the TTR. Try out the Nantahala Outdoors Center for a good take on outdoor activities and visit the Sugarland Visitors Center located just as you enter the GSMNP from Gatlinburg. Ask and research for places and events going on in the Park.

Enjoy your stay and welcome to East Tennessee.


----------



## rapmarks (May 11, 2015)

Sheila, don't you think it is worth going to the area to see Smokey Mountain National Park?


----------



## shellmo1 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## shellmo1 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write such a detailed response!  I really appreciate it and we will certainly take it with us to follow up on your advice!  We are looking forward to our trip.   While I already know that there are a lot of "touristy" stuff, we are mainly going to see the Nat'l park.  We will be relaxing and cooking in a lot too!  Thanks again!
Michelle


----------



## sfwilshire (May 12, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Sheila, don't you think it is worth going to the area to see Smokey Mountain National Park?



I can drive one hour from home in any direction and be in mountains. If I went to work in the daylight, which I don't, I could see the Smokies on my drive. I do see them if I go to Knoxville later in the day and even closer every time I go to the airport. I also see the Cumberland Mtns when I drive toward home from work.

Going into the park from Gatlinburg, I feel like I don't see much besides car bumpers. The closest I get to the park is usually the "quiet side" in Townsend when we go to the Smokey Mtn Heritage Ctr or once a year in the Fall when we drive from Tellico Plains across the Cherohala Skyway and back to Maryville. I do like Cades Cove, though I couldn't tell you how many years it has been since I've been there.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (May 12, 2015)

Sheila, I didn't mean for you to go, but for the trade .  we traded here to see the National Park.   Is the American Heritage Center worth the drive?  

Regarding, Roaring Fork Nature Drive,  it was a really hairy drive, extremely crowded because the Alum Falls area is closed, could barely get by cars which were parked even on both sides of roads, couldn't pull off to see the sites.   Also, if you are unable to do a 4 mile hike over rocks, boulders, uphills and down, you can't really get a lot of the trail.  We are older, I just got out of the hospital, and we didn't have back packs, sturdy shoes, etc.  I saw someone wringing out his socks when we drove by.    what really bugged me was that there were spots for three cars and someone would pull off and take all three, parking parallel instead of horizontally.  also no picnic tables that I saw.   we did drive past TTR when we finished the drive.  

my question, is there that much to do at Dollywood to justify the price if you don't go on rides.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 12, 2015)

I think I saw a news article about the work around Alum Falls being complete. You might try searching for the news clip. My favorite local station is www.wbir.com. 

I'm not familiar with the American Heritage Center. 

Hard for me to answer the Dollywood question because I've had season passes for well over 20 years. I've never purchased a day pass, but I know they are expensive. They have made it harder to get great discounts on the season passes, so I may not buy one this year. I didn't get to go much last year anyway  

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (May 12, 2015)

no that section is definitely closed during all week days  we missed the week end, and will miss the next weekend too have to check out


----------



## rapmarks (May 12, 2015)

just found out that Dollywood is closed for awhile, just my luck


----------



## lynne1956 (May 12, 2015)

*Synchronous fireflies?*

I'm coming to the Knoxville area on 5/24-5/29 (not a timeshare stay) because my husband has business in the area.  I've been told about the synchronous fireflies who put on quite a display for 2 weeks a year around this time in the Great Smoky Mountains Nat'l Park.  

Looking at the GSMNP website it looks like the peak firefly display is predicted for the 1st week of June ( the week after we're there).  

Has anyone seen the fireflies?  Do you know if we will see ANY during our visit in May?  

I'm sure we will enjoy GSMNP even if we don't see the fireflies; & I thank you for all the tips about the area.


----------



## rapmarks (May 13, 2015)

lynne1956 said:


> I'm coming to the Knoxville area on 5/24-5/29 (not a timeshare stay) because my husband has business in the area.  I've been told about the synchronous fireflies who put on quite a display for 2 weeks a year around this time in the Great Smoky Mountains Nat'l Park.
> 
> Looking at the GSMNP website it looks like the peak firefly display is predicted for the 1st week of June ( the week after we're there).
> 
> ...



I saw something about signing up online to get a car pass for this a it is very popular.  no charge but a 1.50 processing fee.


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2015)

I would do the Smokey Mts.  You can drive through or hike.  I went in March and it was great!  I have no idea what it would be like during the summer and the crowds.  Go early in the morning instead?


----------



## rapmarks (May 13, 2015)

*Synchronous firefly viewing at elkmont*

Parking passes required for all vehicles passed are limited can be obtained at www.recreation.gov one month prior


----------



## Cheapseater (May 14, 2015)

You may wish to revisit the information that Dollywood is closed as it appears to be open and operating today. I do not recall Dollywood ever having been closed once it opens up for the season in late March or early April. 

Dollywood is worthy of a visit if you have never been. It is not the traditional theme park as in addition to the many amusement park rides, Dollywood is centered around the Mountain themes with several music venues, craftsmen venues and even sit down dining options. Check out the schedule for the days that you are considering and find the performance schedules for the shows. They usually have several concerts in the Park during the season. 

Traditionally Dollywood has a standing policy of if you arrive at 3 pm or later then you can visit the next day for no additional cost.

When our children were younger our family purchased season tickets each year, but now that they are in college, we usually only attend if there is an artist performing that we wish to see, during the Fall Craftsman event or over the Christmas holidays.

I would encourage you to spend most of your time in the GSMNP. Yes the GSNMP is the most visited National Park by double the runner up park but you are only steps away from being around very few people when you stop and take in a trail. There are beginner level trails to extremely difficult trails. Stop by the Sugerlands Visitor Center and get all the information that you need for trails and otherwise. Enjoy the level trails around the Sugarlands Visitor Center. Go to Cades Cove early for less crowds and more wildlife. By early, I mean be at gate to Cades Cove at sunrise. You will enjoy it greatly. Take a picnic and visit Greenbrier on the NW section of the Park off of Hwy 321. Very few visitors.

In summary, I would spend 1 day (or a day and a half if you go at 3 pm and the next day) at Dollywood and then EVERY other day in the park at a different place every day. To avoid the Roaring Fork parking issues, simply get up and get there in the morning. It is that simple. 

As to the fireflies, no man controls when or if they appear. This is only one of two known places in the world that this activity occurs and who knows how long it will continue. We experienced the fireflies back before it became a tourist attraction. We simply happened to be camping at Elkmont in early June and a few campers were the only people there as we simply happened upon it by accident. Perhaps the rangers advised us of it but I do not recall. So camping at Elkmont is the best way to experience the fireflies. Otherwise as others have noted, they now run trams and schedules for the fireflies. Again, the Park Rangers and the Visitor Centers are the best information source of current events, road issues, traffic issues, bear issues, etc.

Enjoy your visit to East Tennessee.


----------



## rapmarks (May 14, 2015)

Dollywood was only closed on Tuesday.   It is open. Apparently it does not open on Tuesdays til the end of May, and that was the day I checked the schedule.  

Our plans to go have had to be cancelled, I experienced the same problems that landed me in the hospital  and cut down our trip.  Don't want to make them worse by spending the day in the theme park. toying with idea of gong to Park after three, then checking out in morning, and spending Friday there again then finding a hotel in area before driving to Chicago for a funeral.

With only being able to be here three full days, we have spent them at the Park, and yesterday we spent quite a bit of time in Elkmont and really enjoyed it.  We have been fortunate and had good weather. 

One area we haven't seen is Greenbriar, not sure what is there. But driving to the Little Greenbriar school was quite a hairy trip.

One warning to Shellmo1,  the guided hikes will not begin until Memorial Day.  Not sure why they don't run between May 9 and then, but at the Park information center, the guide sent us to a certain location for a hike, and when we got there, we were told they were not going to run for awhile. So don't go be the schedule in the newspaper they give out.


----------



## rapmarks (May 15, 2015)

left Pigeon Forge today:
loved eating at the Apple Barn, The Old Mill, and The Greenbriar Restaurant.   spent most of the time in the National Park.  Wish we had had more time there 
wanted to post some pictures,but can't figure out how.


----------



## rapmarks (May 19, 2015)

Great  Smoky Mountains National Park officials have closed Mt. Le Conte  Backcountry Shelter and trails to the popular Cliff Tops area due to  bear activity until further notice. At this time, trails leading to the  summit of Mt. Le Conte remain open, but hikers are strongly encouraged  to hike in tight groups of three or more and carry bear spray. Park  wildlife staff are currently stationed onsite to monitor the situation.
On  Sunday, May 17, one of the park's wildlife technicians encountered an  aggressive bear near the trail to Cliff Tops that persistently  approached and followed him for 0.3 mile. Loud noises and attempts from  the ranger to scare the bear did not deter the bear’s repeated  threatening advance. The bear followed him to the LeConte Lodge area  before retreating into the forest.
"Hiking  in bear country requires caution at all times," said Deputy  Superintendent Clay Jordan. "We seldom fully close trail areas, but the  unusually aggressive behavior exhibited by this bear warrants action by  staff and special precautions by hikers."
Park  officials urge everyone to exercise caution while hiking, camping, and  picnicking to ensure their personal safety and to protect bears. Black  bears in the park are wild and unpredictable. Though rare, attacks on  humans do occur, causing injuries or death. Hikers are always encouraged  hike in groups, closely control children, and carry bear spray. Taking  these precautions become especially important when a notably aggressive  bear is identified by park officials in an area.
Bears  should never be fed and all food waste should be properly disposed to  discourage bears from approaching people. Feeding, touching, disturbing,  and willfully approaching wildlife within 50 yards (150 feet), or any  distance that disturbs or displaces wildlife, are illegal in the park.  If approached by a bear, visitors should slowly back away to put  distance between the animal and themselves, creating space for the  animal to pass. If the bear continues to approach, rangers recommend  that you stand your ground together as a group and do not run. Hikers  should make themselves look large and throw rocks or sticks at the bear.  If attacked by a black bear, rangers strongly recommend fighting back  with any object available and remember that the bear may view you as  prey.
. To report a bear incident, please call 865-436-1230.

they put the bear down that was aggressive toward a park ranger


----------

